# Why people don`t listen?



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Some people never listen to common sense some people don`t have any period my in-laws fall into this category and the new neighbors too,I advice their new neighbors to trim the tress around their home ,too close and they didn't even gave any fruits ,my in-laws the same a old mango tree in the front and a avocado one in the back ,since they both past away the contact information is my home ,both neighbors have it since the house will be sold after a few repairs are done ,well more repairs will be needed ,the fire marshal called to report damage to the rear of the house and the power lines and main box pull from the wall, the neighbor had the same thing plus roof damage ,it turns out that the trees did a good job on both houses after unexpected tornados hit Miami-Dade County ; http://www.wsvn.com/story/31231682/severe-weather-moves-through-south-florida ,no power left many without water or supplies to include food spoilage ,why people take things for granted ?,I don`t know ,but I can attest that many will not, not even after this.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

One run on rambling sentence that makes absolutely no sense. Care to try again?


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

I agree this is hard to read.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay here is the skinny...

Readytogo's in-laws never took care of the trees around their home. Neither did their neighbors. There were some freak storms and now the trees have caused some expensive damage to the houses including knocked out power lines etc. The now needed repairs are going to delay the sale of the in-laws' house since the in-laws past away not long before this happened.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Okay here is the skinny...
> 
> Readytogo's in-laws never took care of the trees around their home. Neither did their neighbors. There were some freak storms and now the trees have caused some expensive damage to the houses including knocked out power lines etc. The now needed repairs are going to delay the sale of the in-laws' house since the in-laws past away not long before this happened.


Now if you could just translate what the interviewee's on the local channel out of Memphis are saying...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

> Why people don`t listen?


Because WalMart is open 24 hours


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

readytogo said:


> Why don't people listen?


It's because they think you have nothing of value to say.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Iafrate said:


> One run on rambling sentence that makes absolutely no sense. Care to try again?


Sometimes it's better to focus on the message, rather than how it's presented, the way Grimm did. While RTG's Grammar and spelling ability are less than perfect, his knowledge and experience far out weigh any grammatical failing.

So, Care to try again?


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^^ read slowly and re-read as required. Camo is right on.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I know this is not about the actual subject, but maybe this will help the new people on the site not familiar with RTG.

Not everyone on here is a native English Speaker, which is the case with RTG.
Despite that, his English skills are pretty good when it comes to writing.

I will admit though that this particular post was a bit "off" when it comes to his writing skills and may be due to the fact that he was writing and posting hastily without much self-correction.

My wife has the same challenge when she writes in English (because she is from Chile) and she is a secretary at one of our local schools 

...and, I imagine my in-laws in Chile probably wonder about my writing skills in Spanish sometimes. ( I do pretty well, but still far from perfect) 


Given all this, I think RTG does better than a lot of native English speakers that I sometimes encounter on forums and on social sites.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Grimm...sometimes you're pretty awesome.

Sorry about the bad luck. People don't listen because far to many are entitled know-it-alls or can't spell common sense. In any case, all pay for stupid sh*% others do.


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Back on subject- why don't people listen. My best guess is that most people are a tad bit arrogant plus we happen to live in a throw away society. If it is broke then get another. People do not nor have they learned how to properly care for things. People also seem to think they are omnipotent and bad things will not happen. Tree limbs fall on the neighbors house, not on theirs. Sadly we live in a society where people do not work on learning, skills and looking at probability. I would say a large majority of our population cannot think past their phone.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

If the message is not clear and succinct and on topic, then it's not going to be received to the point of being completely ignored. Adding to this, if the person attempting to send the message is not perceived as being credible, then the person, and by default the message, is ignored. 

In this specific situation, if RTG talks to his relatives with the same rambling he does here, then who could blame them for not listening? He's putting the fault on them instead of taking ownership of it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

In my former working life, I had to write technical reports every day.

I learned that if you want some one to read your report you had to be short and to the point, no unnecessary rambling or drifting allowed. 

After I write something I reread it several times to check continuity, spelling, sentence structure. Yes, sometimes I miss things. I try to never waste the readers time by dragging on forever.

When I read a post that doesn't do these things then I will do my best to understand it, but at some point I just stop reading. RTG is not the only poster that makes these mistakes, there are several others.

On this forum it's not too bad but on some other forums (and even some professionally written stories) it gets very hard to continue.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> After I write something I reread it several times to check continuity, spelling, sentence structure. Yes, sometimes I miss things. I try to never waste the readers time by dragging on forever.
> 
> When I read a post that doesn't do these things then I will do my best to understand it, but at some point I just stop reading. RTG is not the only poster that makes these mistakes, there are several others.
> 
> On this forum it's not too bad but on some other forums (and even some professionally written stories) it gets very hard to continue.


Rereading what you have written, a few times, is one of the things that I had to work with children on when I was teaching. I am also guilty of not reading what I have written once in a while, and one of my recent posts was full of mistakes that has yet to be corrected by administrators (at my request). And for some of us, no matter how many times we reread it, will never help us, because we do not know better, as with children in a classroom. It was their errors that would drive the lessons I would give to them.

Grimm posted the 18 types of internet trolls, and I WANT to be the type of troll once in a while that is all about grammar, here and on facebook. Part of that comes from my decades of teaching.

When I would read the writing by lower elementary aged children, I noticed that it took about 6 reads for each piece of writing. 1. What is being said? 2. is it grammatically correct? 3. Spelling? 4. Punctuation? 5. Does it make sense? 6. handwriting. I catch myself wanting or needing to do a little bit of that here and elsewhere.

I have considered many times, starting a thread that is all about what to do in writing, but you know, it is the people who really need it that won't even look at it.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Both of you made good points. I don't read rambling. Especially when it's a hundred words or more with an occasional comma and no other punctuation to break it up. There is not the language barrier some of our esteemed colleagues bring to point. This is evident in a few of the answers RTG posted in some of the threads. If he takes the time to organize his thoughts, he has contributed to the thread. Unfortunately, he normally writes without reading and then posts and, therefore, that portrays him as sloppy without respect for the reader. It's his choice to write that way. It's my choice not to read it. 

I usually read my posts several times and make changes to tighten it up a bit. I've gone through this post about ten times already. There are times I simply delete my not-yet-posted post because it doesn't add to the conversation.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

The teacher in me wants to add a comment that is the original post with all the corrections done in RED! That would make a troll, wouldn't it? And, that would make RTG hate me even more than he probably already does.

I believe we all have days when we are better than others about many aspects of life. We have days when we are better about doing what we know we can do, and we have days when we do not care as much about it. We also have days when we are more accepting of others and their foibles than others. 

I think of SHTF and the people and situations that we will be in and the tolerance that we will want from others. A post that is difficult to read because of run on sentences, poor punctuation and more may seem like small potatoes in real tough times, or we may be taxed mentally to the max and have little tolerance for human errors.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Country Living said:


> There are times I simply delete my not-yet-posted post because it doesn't add to the conversation.


I delete about a third of my comments before I post them, mostly because they don't add anything and in some cases I delete because I'm half through typing and I run out of time. I allot just so much time a day for writing.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

people don't listen because they think they know every damn thing and their shit don't stink so why should they bother with you.

they suffer the consequences. let them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> people don't listen because they think they know every damn thing and their shit don't stink so why should they bother with you.
> 
> they suffer the consequences. let them.


Maybe, but maybe not. Sometimes people just do not listen. They have different thoughts going on in their own heads. Or their own ideas. Or information they are not willing to share because it is not someone else's business.

I have been led astray by other people's suggestions and ideas. I have some things that I was a part of, someone else's idea, that were pushed and pushed at me, until I finally conceded and I will always regret agreeing due to the failed outcome. It was my life that was adversely affected, not theirs. Just because someone else is running their mouth doesn't mean I will regret NOT listening to them. Especially when someone else is trying to prescribe my life, at my expense.

A part of this is the "know it all", the person or people who are always critical of you and me. They abound in this world. Notice the people who post on here whose posts are often critical of others. 

Where I live, there is a new generation of people. The older people who lived here for generations have mostly died off due to age and there are many young adults, newlyweds and young families. One neighbor was trying to get more trees in our area. She walked the neighborhood, knocked on doors, and made people aware that there were trees available for free or very cheap and that she would get help to plant them. On one block, there were no trees growing. The people on that block all said they did not want the trees because they were told to remove whatever trees they had had due to disease and it was not affordable for them when it was done. They did not want new trees that they would have to maintain and clean up after. Why didn't they listen to the neighbor who tried to get them to get new trees? She didn't tell them she would do the work, the maintenance and pay for it!

So if you think someone should listen to you and they are not, you have to think about why they are not. Are they not listening to you tell them what they NEED to do, because they cannot afford it? Or they know they cannot do the work? Or they have other priorities they are already struggling with? It is easy to tell someone else what to do. If we cannot put our money where our mouth is, maybe we should not give directions to someone who has not solicited it, even when it is apparent to us that it is important.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Priorities keep people blind to many things. So does pride. There are even plenty of people with great priorities that are blinded by their own pride from seeing that they have issues.


----------



## IceFire (Feb 24, 2016)

Many times, people do not listen because the message threatens their perceptions that "all is right with the world", and "nothing bad will happen to ME". They also tend not to listen if the message is not clear. Between unclear messages, and having their way of thinking or perceptions challenged, many people prefer to ignore the message/messenger, or even to become downright hostile. 

Try as you might, you just can't fix stupid.


----------

